# NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out (2.6.22-gentoo-r8)

## godzilla

I just upgraded my system to linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8 and my NIC started to act out. It works OK for several hours after the boot, but then stops working (up until next reboot):

```

Oct 21 05:08:48 [kernel] NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

Oct 21 05:08:48 [kernel] eth0: transmit timed out, tx_status 00 status e601.

Oct 21 05:08:48 [kernel]   diagnostics: net 0cfa media 8880 dma 0000003a fifo 8800

Oct 21 05:08:48 [kernel] eth0: Interrupt posted but not delivered -- IRQ blocked by another device?

Oct 21 05:08:48 [kernel]   Flags; bus-master 1, dirty 110036(4) current 110036(4)

Oct 21 05:08:48 [kernel]   Transmit list 00000000 vs. dfd3e480.

Oct 21 05:08:48 [kernel]   0: @dfd3e200  length 8000002a status 0001002a

Oct 21 05:08:48 [kernel]   1: @dfd3e2a0  length 8000002a status 0001002a

Oct 21 05:08:48 [kernel]   2: @dfd3e340  length 8000002a status 8001002a

Oct 21 05:08:48 [kernel]   3: @dfd3e3e0  length 8000002a status 8001002a

Oct 21 05:08:48 [kernel]   4: @dfd3e480  length 80000049 status 0c010049

Oct 21 05:08:48 [kernel]   5: @dfd3e520  length 8000002a status 0001002a

Oct 21 05:08:48 [kernel]   6: @dfd3e5c0  length 80000049 status 0c010049

Oct 21 05:08:48 [kernel]   7: @dfd3e660  length 8000002a status 0001002a

Oct 21 05:08:48 [kernel]   8: @dfd3e700  length 8000002a status 0001002a

Oct 21 05:08:48 [kernel]   9: @dfd3e7a0  length 8000002a status 0001002a

Oct 21 05:08:48 [kernel]   10: @dfd3e840  length 8000002a status 0001002a

Oct 21 05:08:48 [kernel]   11: @dfd3e8e0  length 8000002a status 0001002a

Oct 21 05:08:48 [kernel]   12: @dfd3e980  length 8000002a status 0001002a

Oct 21 05:08:48 [kernel]   13: @dfd3ea20  length 8000002a status 0001002a

Oct 21 05:08:48 [kernel]   14: @dfd3eac0  length 8000002a status 0001002a

Oct 21 05:08:48 [kernel]   15: @dfd3eb60  length 8000002a status 0001002a

```

The NIC is 3c905C-TX (05:07.0 below):

lspci

```

00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f2)

00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV35 [GeForce PCX 5900] (rev a2)

05:06.0 Mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20268 (Ultra100 TX2) (rev 02)

05:07.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 74)

05:08.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 46)

```

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 21 Oct 2007 07:00:03 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r3, 2.4.4-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe -mfpmath=sse"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe -mfpmath=sse"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LC_ALL="en_US.utf8"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib acpi alsa apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cli cpudetection cracklib crypt cscope cups curl dbus divx dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimp gimpprint gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv icq ieee1394 imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog jack jack-tmpfs java jpeg kde ldap lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mjpeg mmx mmxext mozbranding mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap multiuser ncurses netjack nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ofx ogg openexr opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real reflection rtc samba scanner sdl session spell spl sql sqlite sse sse2 ssl subtitles tcpd theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xine xinerama xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="nforce4" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

startup log:

```

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f has been reserved

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4080-0x40ff has been reserved

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4400-0x447f has been reserved

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4480-0x44ff has been reserved

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4800-0x487f has been reserved

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4880-0x48ff has been reserved

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] pnp: 00:0d: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0xd7800-0xd7fff has been reserved

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:09.0

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel]   IO window: 9000-afff

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel]   MEM window: d3000000-d4ffffff

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel]   PREFETCH window: 30000000-300fffff

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel]   IO window: disabled.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel]   MEM window: disabled.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel]   IO window: disabled.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel]   MEM window: disabled.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel]   IO window: disabled.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel]   MEM window: disabled.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel]   IO window: disabled.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel]   MEM window: d0000000-d2ffffff

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel]   PREFETCH window: c0000000-cfffffff

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] NET: Registered protocol family 2

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] TCP reno registered

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] Machine check exception polling timer started.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] cpufreq: No nForce2 chipset.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] apm: overridden by ACPI.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] audit(1192834924.344:1): initialized

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] DLM (built Oct 19 2007 22:06:53) installed

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/W].

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] fuse init (API version 7.8)

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] JFS: nTxBlock = 4001, nTxLock = 32008

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] OCFS2 1.3.3

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] OCFS2 Node Manager 1.3.3

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] OCFS2 DLM 1.3.3

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] OCFS2 DLMFS 1.3.3

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] GFS2 (built Oct 19 2007 22:07:19) installed

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] Lock_Nolock (built Oct 19 2007 22:07:28) installed

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] Lock_DLM (built Oct 19 2007 22:07:27) installed

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] io scheduler noop registered

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] io scheduler deadline registered

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] io scheduler cfq registered

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] PCI: Found disabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:0b.0

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] PCI: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:00.0

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] PCI: Linking AER extended capability on 0000:00:0b.0

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] PCI: Found disabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:0c.0

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] PCI: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:00.0

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] PCI: Linking AER extended capability on 0000:00:0c.0

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] PCI: Found disabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:0d.0

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] PCI: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:00.0

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] PCI: Linking AER extended capability on 0000:00:0d.0

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] PCI: Found disabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:0e.0

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] PCI: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:00.0

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] PCI: Linking AER extended capability on 0000:00:0e.0

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

                - Last output repeated 3 times -

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] 00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] parport_pc 00:08: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] floppy0: no floppy controllers found

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] loop: module loaded

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] enabled at IRQ 17

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:07.0[A] -> Link [APC2] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] 3c59x: Donald Becker and others.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] 0000:05:07.0: 3Com PCI 3c905C Tornado at e0a64000.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 23

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] eth1: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:8141 bound to 0000:00:0a.0

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] NFORCE-CK804: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] NFORCE-CK804: chipset revision 242

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] NFORCE-CK804: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] NFORCE-CK804: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] NFORCE-CK804: 0000:00:06.0 (rev f2) UDMA133 controller

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] hda: WDC WD1600JB-00EVA0, ATA DISK drive

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-109, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] PDC20268: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:05:06.0

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:06.0[A] -> Link [APC1] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] PDC20268: chipset revision 2

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] PDC20268: ROM enabled at 0x30020000

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] PDC20268: PLL input clock is 16653 kHz

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] PDC20268: 100% native mode on irq 18

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel]     ide2: BM-DMA at 0xa000-0xa007, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel]     ide3: BM-DMA at 0xa008-0xa00f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] hde: SAMSUNG SV2001H, ATA DISK drive

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] hdf: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ide2 at 0x9000-0x9007,0x9402 on irq 18

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] hdg: WDC WD135BA, ATA DISK drive

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ide3 at 0x9800-0x9807,0x9c02 on irq 18

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] hda: max request size: 512KiB

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] hda: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63, UDMA(100)

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] hda: cache flushes supported

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel]  hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] hde: max request size: 128KiB

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] hde: 39179952 sectors (20060 MB) w/1945KiB Cache, CHS=38869/16/63, UDMA(100)

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] hde: cache flushes supported

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel]  hde: hde1

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] hdf: max request size: 128KiB

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] hdf: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] hdf: cache flushes supported

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel]  hdf: hdf1

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] hdg: cache flushes not supported

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel]  hdg: hdg1 hdg2

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(66)

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 22

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] sata_nv 0000:00:07.0: Using ADMA mode

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] scsi0 : sata_nv

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] scsi1 : sata_nv

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe0a68480 ctl 0xe0a684a0 bmdma 0x0001d800 irq 19

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe0a68580 ctl 0xe0a685a0 bmdma 0x0001d808 irq 19

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 21

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: Using ADMA mode

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] scsi2 : sata_nv

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] scsi3 : sata_nv

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe0a6a480 ctl 0xe0a6a4a0 bmdma 0x0001c400 irq 20

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe0a6a580 ctl 0xe0a6a5a0 bmdma 0x0001c408 irq 20

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:08.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[21]  MMIO=[d4005000-d40057ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] video1394: Installed video1394 module

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] NOTE: The dv1394 driver is unsupported and may be removed in a future Linux release. Use raw1394 instead.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] kvm: no hardware support

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 20

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 22, io mem 0xfeb00000

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 23

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 17, io mem 0xd5004000

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] usb 2-4: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] usb 2-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] USB Mass Storage support registered.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md: linear personality registered for level -1

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] raid6: int32x1    679 MB/s

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] raid6: int32x2    768 MB/s

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] raid6: int32x4    682 MB/s

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] raid6: mmxx1     1472 MB/s

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] raid6: mmxx2     2708 MB/s

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] raid6: sse1x1    1326 MB/s

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] raid6: sse1x2    1847 MB/s

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] raid6: sse2x1    1835 MB/s

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] raid6: sse2x2    2671 MB/s

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] raid6: using algorithm sse2x2 (2671 MB/s)

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] raid5: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel]    pIII_sse  :  5418.000 MB/sec

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] raid5: using function: pIII_sse (5418.000 MB/sec)

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md: multipath personality registered for level -4

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md: faulty personality registered for level -5

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] device-mapper: multipath: version 1.0.5 loaded

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.0.0 loaded

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] device-mapper: multipath emc: version 0.0.3 loaded

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] input: PS2++ Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input3

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] hiddev96: USB HID v1.10 Device [American Power Conversion Back-UPS XS 1300 LCD FW:836.H4 .D USB FW:H4 ] on usb-0000:00:02.0-4

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14 (Thu May 31 09:03:25 2007 UTC).

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] enabled at IRQ 22

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [APCJ] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 54692 usecs

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] intel8x0: clocking to 46879

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ALSA device list:

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel]   #0: NVidia CK804 with ALC850 at irq 19

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] TCP cubic registered

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] NET: Registered protocol family 1

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] NET: Registered protocol family 17

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] SCTP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ processors (version 2.00.00)

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] Using IPI Shortcut mode

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md: autorun ...

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md: considering hdg2 ...

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md:  adding hdg2 ...

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md: hdg1 has different UUID to hdg2

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md:  adding hda2 ...

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md: hda1 has different UUID to hdg2

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md: created md1

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md: bind<hda2>

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md: bind<hdg2>

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md: running: <hdg2><hda2>

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] raid1: raid set md1 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md: considering hdg1 ...

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md:  adding hdg1 ...

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md:  adding hda1 ...

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md: created md0

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md: bind<hda1>

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md: bind<hdg1>

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md: running: <hdg1><hda1>

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] raid1: raid set md0 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] md: ... autorun DONE.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ReiserFS: md0: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ReiserFS: md0: using ordered data mode

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ReiserFS: md0: journal params: device md0, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ReiserFS: md0: checking transaction log (md0)

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ReiserFS: md0: Using r5 hash to sort names

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c00

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c40

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  100.14.09  Sat May 26 00:47:07 PDT 2007

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] Adding 507448k swap on /dev/md1.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:507448k

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] rtc_cmos 00:04: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k

Oct 19 23:02:46 [kernel] eth0:  setting full-duplex.

Oct 19 23:02:46 [acpid] starting up_

Oct 19 23:02:46 [acpid] 1 rule loaded_

Oct 19 23:02:49 [acpid] client connected from 8299[103:410]_

Oct 19 23:02:49 [acpid] 1 client rule loaded_

Oct 19 23:02:50 [kernel] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

Oct 19 23:02:50 [kernel] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

Oct 19 23:02:50 [kernel] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (4095 buckets, 32760 max)

Oct 19 23:02:53 [xinetd] Server /usr/bin/cvs is not executable [file=/etc/xinetd.d/cvspserver] [line=12]

Oct 19 23:02:53 [xinetd] Error parsing attribute server - DISABLING SERVICE [file=/etc/xinetd.d/cvspserver] [line=12]

Oct 19 23:02:53 [apcupsd] NIS server startup succeeded

Oct 19 23:02:53 [apcupsd] apcupsd 3.10.18 (21 July 2005) gentoo startup succeeded

Oct 19 23:02:53 [xinetd] xinetd Version 2.3.14 started with libwrap loadavg options compiled in.

Oct 19 23:02:53 [xinetd] Started working: 1 available service

Oct 19 23:02:53 [kernel] Marking TSC unstable due to: cpufreq changes.

Oct 19 23:02:53 [kernel] Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

Oct 19 23:02:54 [kernel] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -222232684 ns)

Oct 19 23:02:55 [vmware-start] Virtual machine monitor_[71G done

Oct 19 23:02:55 [vmware-start] Virtual ethernet_[71G done

Oct 19 23:02:55 [kernel] bridge-eth1: already up

Oct 19 23:02:56 [vmware-start] Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0_[71G done

Oct 19 23:02:56 [vmware-start] Starting VMware virtual machines..._[71G done

Oct 19 23:02:58 [acpid] client connected from 8615[0:0]_

Oct 19 23:02:58 [acpid] 1 client rule loaded_

Oct 19 23:02:59 [dhcpd] Wrote 90 leases to leases file.

Oct 19 23:03:02 [acpid] client connected from 8615[0:0]_

Oct 19 23:03:02 [acpid] 1 client rule loaded_

Oct 19 23:03:03 [kernel] it87: Found IT8712F chip at 0x290, revision 7

Oct 19 23:03:03 [kernel] it87: in3 is VCC (+5V)

Oct 19 23:03:03 [kernel] it87: in7 is VCCH (+5V Stand-By)

```

----------

## pivertd

Hi,

Quite similar problem with 2.6.20-xen-r2-dom0 kernel and bridges. It really looks like interfaces on the bridge cannot send but can receive. They are no more sending at all, and not answering to arp requests. This happen only when I generate some traffic (download > 500kB/s...

With my old 2.6.16 xen kernel, I hadn't this problem. This is the same onboard NIC (Marvell Gigabit Ethernet Conroller.)

----------

## pivertd

Finally found that after removing a e100 network card, everything went back to normal behavior. My network is now stable at high througput. It was very had to define where the problem was, because I had problem on multiple interfaces, and was not sure if it was because of my bridging setup.

Regards,

----------

## rmcarlsson

Hi,

I had a similar problem on a nForce based 939 board. It has a Yukon-EC (sky2 driver) and a nForce-lan on board.

This is also interesting, I did not succeed to use both on board lan's (yukon-ec and nforce) at the same time. So I disabled the nforce and plugged in a 3c905.

Now, I go the "NETDEV WATCHDOG: ethx: transmit timed out" and "ethx: Interrupt posted but not delivered -- IRQ blocked by another device?" 

I tried several kernel 2.6.21, 2.6.19, 2.6.23, nothing work. I stripped done the kernel to a minimum, only the necessary parts, drivers, file systems etc. Still did not work. I then found the CONFIG_PCI_MSI option. The help indicated that this option was related to IRQ's, so I disabled it and now it appears to be working OK, not perfect but OK. I still have :

sky2 eth0: hung mac 0:101 fifo 194 (190:184)

sky2 eth0: receiver hang detected

sky2 eth0: disabling interface

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

but my friend (hows server it is) says it works OK? 

Currently my /proc/interrupts is :

ernesto ~ # cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:   33198837   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:         52   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  2:          0    XT-PIC-XT        cascade

  5:          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_nv

  6:          2   IO-APIC-edge      floppy

  7:     957975   IO-APIC-fasteoi   eth0

  8:          0   IO-APIC-edge      rtc

 10:          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_nv

 11:    1755925   IO-APIC-fasteoi   eth1

 12:        238   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 14:      44147   IO-APIC-edge      ide0

 15:         37   IO-APIC-edge      ide1

NMI:          0

LOC:   33199264

ERR:          0

So my advice is :

1. use 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 kernel

2. disable ACPI (you will find it under "Power management options" -> "Power Management support". I guess you knew that but just in case). Disable it all, I only use "CPU Frequency scaling"

3. disable MSI (you will find it under "Bus options (PCI etc.)" -> "Message Signaled Interrupts (MSI and MSI-X". See above ... )

I can post the .config if you like?

  Best regards 

  Mikael Carlsson

----------

